# Electric Starter smoking



## jshel101 (Sep 12, 2016)

I did search the forum prior to posting this. I apologize if I missed an existing thread on this. I have an almost new Poulan Pro 27" 250 cc snowblower (only an hour on it). I tried to start it using the electric starter. As soon as I hit the start button, there is smoke coming out of the starter where the cord plugs in. The starter is still turning over the engine, but the smoking worries me. 

Any ideas what this could be?

Thank you,


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Check all the electrical connections, is the power/extension cord heavy enough, or very long, has any oil spilled on it.
Sid


----------



## jshel101 (Sep 12, 2016)

The extension cord is a heavy outdoor cord and it is only about 20 feet long. There has been no oil spills. The connection is very clean and dry.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

+1 on the cord and the connections......my old mtd would hardly roll and trip out with a long cord. .... short ( 16' ) heavy cord and it spun like no tomorrow.


----------



## jshel101 (Sep 12, 2016)

I'll pick up a shorter cord to see if that does anything. My other short cords don't fit in the start plug.


----------



## jshel101 (Sep 12, 2016)

Mine spins no problem, but as soon as I plug it in, there is smoke coming from the plug of the starter. I did try another cord with the same results. Maybe I damaged something in the starter.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! there is something wrong with the plug in for the starter. if it is brand new then for the love of ZEUS get a hold of the dealer and have them fix it. otherwise if it is not under warranty then post pics of this problem that is presenting itself unto us here.*


----------



## jshel101 (Sep 12, 2016)

Unfortunately there is no warranty. This was given to me from stepfather. He bought it new in 2012, used it once and crashed it against his garage. So he put it away. I used it for 30 minutes once. So basically brand new. 

I'll try to post pictures, but the last time I tried, I got a message saying I don't have enough posts.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

jshel101 said:


> Unfortunately there is no warranty. This was given to me from stepfather. He bought it new in 2012, used it once and crashed it against his garage. So he put it away. I used it for 30 minutes once. So basically brand new.
> 
> I'll try to post pictures, but the last time I tried, I got a message saying I don't have enough posts.



Upload Pics to Tinypic and copy and paste the "links for forums" in your post. I've been using it since my allotment of pics here is used up. GL.


----------



## jshel101 (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks. I'll give that a shot.


----------

